# Tennessee Lets the Color-Blind See the Beautiful Autumn Colors in State Park



## SeaBreeze (Nov 7, 2017)

In Tennessee, the Great Smoky Mountain range, color-blind people can finally see the beautiful autumn colors.  There are approximately 13 million color-blind people in America.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 7, 2017)

SeaBreeze what a great video. I can't imagine not seeing color. I saw a video of people ordering glasses that will do the same thing for everyday use. I don't know if they are costly but it seems like such a quick fix. I wonder why it wasn't thought of years ago. I guess the technology just wasn't there yet. I started school in the early 50's with a little boy who they didn't even know was color blind. I was sitting right next to him when the teacher asked why he was making everything in the coloring book all the same color. To this day I can see the expression on her face when she realized he had no idea what color the crayons were she held in her hand. It made quite an impression on me as little as I was.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 30, 2022)

bump


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 17, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> In Tennessee, the Great Smoky Mountain range, color-blind people can finally see the beautiful autumn colors.  There are approximately 13 million color-blind people in America.


Why doesn't America care enough to clean up their own country for people who have not been able to see the beauty in life as ones that can take for granted is lost to them what the color-blind have abundance of appreciation many take for granted.
There's so many things in life that really need your attention as for one the single mothers of this country alone for the children born into this country under a struggling mother left behind to fend for her children is so heartless as
This is shoved under the rug out of sight forever growing in neglectful good ole America.......................


----------

